# liquid glucosamine instead of arthritis prescription??



## Ginny1956 (Dec 8, 2012)

My old Malinois (13.7) has arthritis in her hip. The Vet suggested prescription arthritis meds but they are not in-expensive. I have seen on TV and in the pet stores, liquid joint help that is placed in their water. Is that stuff preventative or does it actually help them once they have it? Thx


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

What product does your vet recommend? I'm not sure what liquid one you mean. I have used K9 Liquid Gold wit luck. Make sure your dog isn't carrying any extra weight. I've read that a grain free diet helps with arthritis, one without potatoes is good.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Here are a couple things to think about.
A friend of mine uses Metacam (liquid) for his older dog. He found out that he could get a generic form from the pharmacy (I believe this may be a pill form); anyway, the cost of that prescription is like 4 or 5 bucks!! Metacam from the vet was like 80!! So that might be an option...

I think if you use the liquid or pill form of any OTC glucosamine it's results really depend on the dog. Just like with people, some people get better results with advil vs. tylenol. One thing to remember when using glucosamine, you need to "overload" your system in the beginning, and then taper off after the initial few weeks. If you don't get enough in their system, you will not see the results.


----------



## Ginny1956 (Dec 8, 2012)

Rimadyl is the medicine that is being suggested. She is not overweight at all.


----------



## Ginny1956 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have never heard of Metacam. Is it for arthritis in humans? Is that on the shelf under another name? This sounds interesting.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Metacam is for animals, Meloxicam for humans. I had a dog on Metacam, unfortunately I couldnt get it at the pharmacy because (at least here) they couldn't dose a 25 pound dog (said she'd need less than a quarter of a tablet) but this was a few years ago. It is by prescription, something to mention to your vet. Good she's not overweight, if you don't feed a grainfree food, you may want to think about it.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Metacam is for animals, Meloxicam for humans. I had a dog on Metacam, unfortunately I couldnt get it at the pharmacy because (at least here) they couldn't dose a 25 pound dog (said she'd need less than a quarter of a tablet) but this was a few years ago. It is by prescription, something to mention to your vet. Good she's not overweight, if you don't feed a grainfree food, you may want to think about it.


Metacam IS Meloxicam (brand name vs drug name) Metacam is marketed for animals and is a suspension that tastes good, for medicating small animals. Used a lot on dogs and cats although has been linked to kidney issues if used long term on cats.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I was interested in the long term effects of metacam. I was giving it to my aussie after her FHO surgeries, but because of the price I was unable to continue getting it for her. I would be interested in looking into the generic brand that y'all spoke of. Both my big girls are developing crippling arthritis from their hip dysplasia and it is awfully hard to watch them struggle, despite their liquid glucosamine they get.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

To answer the OP's original question, the glucosamine will help, but I consider it to be more of a preventative than a cure. Also, it needs to build up in the body before it is effective. So for immediate relief of arthritis pain, the rimadyl might be an option, for long term use, glucosamine will help rebuild the joints. If they already have problems, I would use one that also has chondroitin as well to help soften the joints. Fish oil also helps soften joints and provide pain relief. You can always use both, after daily long term use, rimadyl will eventually end in liver failure, so I would use sparingly on really bad days or if you guys are going to the park/long walks/etc.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Felix said:


> Metacam IS Meloxicam (brand name vs drug name) Metacam is marketed for animals and is a suspension that tastes good, for medicating small animals. Used a lot on dogs and cats although has been linked to kidney issues if used long term on cats.


Yep, that's what it's called. Thank you! You are also correct with the kidney issues. My little one was prescribed Metacam, and after 5 days, she had acute renal failure. With subcu fluids she came out of it; but it is a concern for sure.

Long term with Rimadyl affects the liver, so every 6mo it's a good idea to check the liver. We had a 15yr old that was on Deramax for the last few yrs of his life, and about every other time I renewed the prescription, we did a quick check of his liver enzymes. After 3yrs his was not affected.

If at all possible, I would also try incorporating some hydro therapy. I started this when our rottie was about 9, and the long term benefits were amazing. As he got older the sessions grew closer together; but he would not have made it to 15 without this! Both mentally and physically!


----------



## Ginny1956 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you one and all for your thoughtful posts. We are trying the Rimadyl for now. It is not inexpensive so we have a couple of weeks of 1/2 tab per day with food. IF I see a difference, I will get the prescription and probably try a mail order-PetMeds or something like that. We have a limited budget so some of the other suggestions-though appreciated-would be too costly. Once again, thank you all


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

The only product other than medication that has been proven to work in multiple studies is Perna, which acts like fish oil but is much more effective. 

I would use a product from a trusted company with a good reputation, not one of the supplement companies that line the shelves.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a little confused, Rimadyl is not a joint supplement, it's only an anti-inflammatory. It would probably be a good idea to do both at first and see if the Rimadyl helps. Fish oil is also a good anti-inflammatory, as well as yucca and turmeric. You could probably also look into laser therapy for your dog's hip. I don't know if it's available in your are or how expensive it is, but we do it at our clinic for only $15 per session so it's pretty affordable and supposed to be very effective. I hope to start it on my lab mix very soon because she has arthritis in her knee. I'd be hesitant to use Rimadyl for very long since it can cause liver problems and since it just helps with pain rather than treating the actual problem.


----------

